# Things being done in simple way



## PowerSB (Nov 30, 2017)

Greetings everyone, 

Wasn't sure where to put this thread (admins can move or remove it) about a guy on youtube ( 999dusan )that does refining with simple tools, including melting gold as simple as it can get. Got answers from his videos for few of my questions that i couldn't find elsewhere, or i couldn't understand without actually seeing them being done. Newbies like me can learn few things from his videos!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Nov 30, 2017)

Simple indeed.

Why does it always seem to be me that's picking nits?
But, Its aQua regia.. And, ...simple isnt always better

After 6 years, surely you have a free pdf of Hoke downloaded?
Its about as simple as it gets, and its accurate through and through!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 30, 2017)

I added an Einstein quote to my signature a couple of days ago. It reads:
*"Everything should be as simple as possible, but not simpler"*


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 1, 2017)

I just glanced at "his" video collection and saw an image of "him" handling / recovering palladium in the backyard without even gloves.
It's not even a matter of skin burns, do that with Pd and you may not have long to live.

I couldn't commend that at all to newbies.


----------



## Shark (Dec 1, 2017)

If you need videos to help you understand, try these, they are a lot less hazardous to your health...but even they will not make up for good studying.

https://www.youtube.com/user/sreetips/videos

or these'

https://www.youtube.com/user/indeedItdoes/videos


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree, 999dusan doesn't treat safety as seriously as he should do. There are several examples of members that have hurt them self refining, showing bad safety habits isn't good.

Here is my list of mostly good videos and most of them are from forum members.
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/YouTube

Göran


----------



## PowerSB (Dec 3, 2017)

"After 6 years, surely you have a free pdf of Hoke downloaded?"

I did have it, but to tell you the truth i didn't use it to learn what i learned. I learned most from members in the forum, and going only after the gold as a hobby, didn't see the need to read the book so far as few pages i though as interesting for me (and those things already mentioned from members). But my problem was when trying to melt the gold i got out! I just couldn't do it. And that guy on youtube showed how it can be simply done and i did it. Also not being able to provide sodium i used potassium (6 years ago nobody could say for sure it works and i thought that was the problem), this guy did show that its all same whichever you use. He does talk often about safety and risks doing this!

"I just glanced at "his" video collection and saw an image of "him" handling / recovering palladium in the backyard without even gloves.
It's not even a matter of skin burns, do that with Pd and you may not have long to live.

I couldn't commend that at all to newbies."

Things he uses for gold refining are the ones that 99% of everyone has lying around (beside melting torch) and need not to be purchased (didnt watch the PD video, not interested in it for now). Its true he doesn't use gloves (which should be mandatory when dealing with strong acids), but i see he is more concerned about his lungs than his hands.


----------



## PowerSB (Dec 3, 2017)

As i said, if this post of mine does affect negatively in any way regarding the safety during the process of gold refining, then it should me removed. This forum is way more valuable to the world than any video i found to-date. Personally i find his videos simple to follow (he shows his mistakes and fails, which not many do).


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 3, 2017)

Other than spammers' posts or egregious violations of forum rules, we rarely delete threads here. As you continue to study, you'll find other threads where someone has posted links to other videos or sites showing unsafe practices. Our members point out problems, debate the pros and cons, and we can all learn from the discussion. Others, who may read this thread a week from now or a year from now benefit and don't have to post similar questions.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 3, 2017)

PowerSB said:


> "After 6 years, surely you have a free pdf of Hoke downloaded?"
> 
> I did have it, but to tell you the truth i didn't use it to learn what i learned. I learned most from members in the forum, and going only after the gold as a hobby, didn't see the need to read the book so far as few pages i though as interesting for me (and those things already mentioned from members). But my problem was when trying to melt the gold i got out! I just couldn't do it. And that guy on youtube showed how it can be simply done and i did it. Also not being able to provide sodium i used potassium (6 years ago nobody could say for sure it works and i thought that was the problem), this guy did show that its all same whichever you use. He does talk often about safety and risks doing this!
> 
> ...




Actually, when I was out of town awhile ago and incredibly bored with no internet, I started typing out a "book" that covers all the work around procedures that are missing from Hoke or Ammen, but have eventually came to light by this forum. Probably a waste of time since, well, everything is right here on the forum and all it takes is a quick search to find it. And, there is already a couple things kind of like that here... I was planning on making a Hoke meets Ammen meets Loewen mreta poorman procedures, but, I like to have stuff on paper, so I considered a consolidation of information for myself, or my sons, whenever they come of age and want to familiarise themselves with what I do.

I also thought to myself during that time -"man, nobody likes to read anymore, what if we got someone awesome like Patrick Stewart to narate Hoke in audiobook form -epic! ....sadly, Sir Stewart has yet to return my phone calls.. *sigh*"

Anyways...


----------



## niks neims (Dec 4, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I started typing out a "book" [..] nobody likes to read anymore



I would read that!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 5, 2017)

niks neims said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > I started typing out a "book" [..] nobody likes to read anymore
> ...



You may be one of three or four who would! (Including my wife and mother, who will say they "read it", but didn't even make it through the preface)

It could be a lot more than that who attempt to, but they will probably stop for one of many reasons. ...Over explaining stuff ad naseum, too much swearing, too many jokes that weren't even funny in an ironic way, maybe one too many tangential rants on conspiracies, and most likely many other taboo talks.. 

....no matter what "style" of writing I try to do, it always just ends up as me talking too much about things that interest me. So, it will be a long ramble about gold, silver, electronics, and taboo stuff. 

...yeah, you will probably be the only one to read it.


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 5, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> niks neims said:
> 
> 
> > Topher_osAUrus said:
> ...



Oh comon...you shortchange yourself.

There's lots more that would 'say' they read it! 

Please highlight the jokes, and add some cartoons so I understand it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 5, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> maybe one too many tangential rants on conspiracies, and most likely many other taboo talks..
> 
> ....no matter what "style" of writing I try to do, it always just ends up as me talking too much about things that interest me. So, it will be a long ramble about gold, silver, electronics, and taboo stuff.


But, if it's your own work, something is only taboo if you make it so.  

And you already know I'll read it.

Dave


----------



## everydayisalesson (Dec 6, 2017)

I would happily add your book to my library Topher.

Mike


----------

